# staffy agressive with other dogs



## staffy88 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey my staffordshire bull terrier x is 4 , she get really aggressive toward other dogs , not all the time but i never know when she will , she will put the fur on her back up , growl at them, go for them im really getting down about this as i dont what her to do it. it used to be dogs that was bigger than her as she saw them as a threat , but now just lately shes been doing it to small dogs even puppies , she even does it to my mum if she goes to close to her of touches something that she thinks is hers even if it inst any help as to why she does it and howi can stop it 
thankyou


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

as she always been like this?


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome to my world, my staffy used to scream at any dog she saw, i used to come home and cry never had a nice walk, i took her to training classes and they just left her there for 45 mins screaming the place down, so i decided to train her myself.

i have now got a staffy who is freindley with dogs and can be let of the lead it takes a lot of hard work but it can be done im seeing a behaviourist now more for socialising her and getting her around other dogs, you will find that he or she might not get on with all dogs, as we humans dont like everybody thats just live but you can sort it dont give up, if you want to talk and ask me anything your welcome cos i really no what your feeling.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

staflove said:


> Welcome to my world, my staffy used to scream at any dog she saw, i used to come home and cry never had a nice walk, i took her to training classes and they just left her there for 45 mins screaming the place down, so i decided to train her myself.
> 
> i have now got a staffy who is freindley with dogs and can be let of the lead it takes a lot of hard work but it can be done im seeing a behaviourist now more for socialising her and getting her around other dogs, you will find that he or she might not get on with all dogs, as we humans dont like everybody thats just live but you can sort it dont give up, if you want to talk and ask me anything your welcome cos i really no what your feeling.


my staffie lives with 4 cavaliers
but some staffies just wont get on with other dogs


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> my staffie lives with 4 cavaliers
> but some staffies just wont get on with other dogs


yes i no what you mean, my friend as a staffy and a lab and they get on great i used to have a rotti zac, i lost him in march this year  she was fine with him but i never thought i would see a dog so bad she was horrible and i have got her freindley how i did i dont really no but i did and im so pleased to be able to walk her passed other dogs stand and talk to people i she will just stand there and ignor the dog, we do have times were she wll start but not often at all now, buti read her body language and i no if she is about to launch but i do agree with you some dogs you carnt do anything with.


----------



## staffy88 (Sep 4, 2008)

no she used to be really friendly with other dogs , she would even run around and play with them on the green by my house but all of a sudden she just changedbut its not all the time i got her from battersea dogs home 2 years ago they said she as fine with other dogs , used to be but not now in fact she gets on better with cats than she does with otherdogs


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

staffy88 said:


> no she used to be really friendly with other dogs , she would even run around and play with them on the green by my house but all of a sudden she just changedbut its not all the time i got her from battersea dogs home 2 years ago they said she as fine with other dogs , used to be but not now in fact she gets on better with cats than she does with otherdogs


did you get any history about her past?
as she bin spayed?


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Mostly agression is fear based (though not always) - has anything happened such as a dog as growled or gone for her that could have created this. 

I agree with stafylove, you have to train her not to be and make sure she is not fearful. I would really focus on the 'leave it' command, this means when you walk past another dog you can say 'leave it' and she will focus on you and walk past. Training classes might be a good idea for her so she can socialise with other dogs as well - the one i go to have a frinday night social club where they can meet other dogs and play games and do activities. 

Also, when she does go for the dogs you have to try to remain calm (which i know can be tough) but that way she wont take on your nervous energy - if you are tensing up on the lead when you walk her and come to another dog she will tense up as well and sense danger, she may be trying to protect you if she thinks you are fearful

This monhts 'Your Dog' magazine might be worth picking up as it has a huge article on fear agression and another on Staffies - i have only flicked through it so far but will be reading it cover to cover over the weekend 

The key thing is to work with her, give her the time she needs and dont give up on her - she will get there!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I know that I am not going to make myself popular by saying this, but the majority of our clients with Staffies have problems with other dogs.

Staffies are known to be GREAT family dogs. Good with children and people, but on the whole, they can be a problem with other dogs. Of course there is always an exception to the rule and I am sure there will be lots of people who disagree, but this is in my exerience only


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Nina Cole said:


> I know that I am not going to make myself popular by saying this, but the majority of our clients with Staffies have problems with other dogs.
> 
> I totally agree with you, staffys are known to be naughty dogs, but very loving dogs, my dog would not get on with any, she just screamed at them it was not fear she wanted to fight, with hard work and training i can now meet up with dogs and go walking she as a lot of doggy friends and really enjoys meeting with them, she dose not like all dogs BUT we humans dont like everybody, so its not a bad thing i belive with hard work and training you can get your dog friendley they need to learn how to play and trust another dog i have done it with mine.


----------



## staffy88 (Sep 4, 2008)

how do i train my dog to get on better with others


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

I did a lot of walking with other dog owners, when tess screamed i just ignorned her because if you become frustrated the dog will see this you need to remain calm and realaxed, if she kicks of just keep walking then i started by letting them meet we shake hands dogs sniff bums, i neever let them eyeball each other if you do your asking for trouble it took some doing but its well worth it in the end, i have traing disc and i can hold her with 1 finger cos if she pulls i rattel them, we have seen 3 dogs this morning and before she could do anything i rattled them she ignored the dogs and she got plenty praises and a treat. 

I am training mine at the mo with tess and im also getting trained myself as my trainer said im a quick learner and im good with dogs but this is what i want to do please ask if you need more help i will help you were ever i can, were are you from im near leeds.


----------

